# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  what is the most active and "arboreal" species of dart frog?

## jesslovesfrogs90

Hey y'all. I plan on starting a dart frog vivarium and I am considering which species will be the most active and climb about as opposed to staying at the bottom of the tank. I wanted Dendrobates auratus 'Nicaraguan Green & Black', cuz they're very beautiful and my fav colors, so bright, but I'm not sure cuz I read they're mostly "forest floor dwellers" so to say. Any input and advice would be lovely and very appreciated :-) thanks a bunch!

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

My Leucs climb a lot and depending on how you build the vertical space they will make use of it. Leucs are very active and bold. If you are really looking for darts that spend time towards the top, you would probably be best considering Thumbnails, but they are not a typical beginner frog.

----------


## jesslovesfrogs90

Okay great! :-) I would like to get a couple of dart frogs, not just 1 and I was looking on josh's frogs. Dendrobates auratus 'Highland Bronz' seems to be a good option. Anyone have any experience w/these beauties?

----------


## jesslovesfrogs90

Well, after lots of research, asking questions and knowing what I want in a frog, I have decided I would like 4 leucomelas 'fine spot' :-) :-)

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Great choice! Beautiful frogs...



> Well, after lots of research, asking questions and knowing what I want in a frog, I have decided I would like 4 leucomelas 'fine spot' :-) :-)

----------


## Paul

They are a great Choice! Now it's time to research the vivarium they will need and get to building  :Smile:  . A good rule of thumb is to try and have the vivarium built and ready 30day before moving the frogs in. This will give your Micro fauna a head start, allow the initial mold cycle to finish, allow your plants to get established, and to tweak the tank temp/humidity until it is dialed in  :Smile:

----------


## jesslovesfrogs90

Thank u for the advice :-) I plan on having the setup going for at least 30 days, if not longer. I want to stabilize temps, make sure the plants and moss have grown in good so the frogs won't disturb them and overall just be positive that everything is a okay for my frogs. Would an 24x18x18 tank be suitable for 4 of these frogs do u think? How easy is it to maintain a good supply of springtails in the vivarium and make sure they don't over populate?

----------

